# Ever look a little closer at the artwork of a Punch box...? (bonus ****!)



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

hehe. Every month i buy the same 3 brands and then some new smokes totry. Each month its Punch (DBL Corona or Punch Punch) HDM (Epicure 2 or DBL Corona) and RyJ (Churchill or Short Churchill).

Upon my reciving my Punch 'refills' i gazed at the artwork and the upon further inspection noticed a illegal and hilarious activity on the box...




(lil extra.... Punch DBL Corona box TPX OCT05)
Look at the 5 caps on the second from the left!!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

cock fight!!! ahhh! lol great looking cigars tho man


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

:r Overzealous torcedor?


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

burninator said:


> :r Overzealous torcedor?


:tpd: Is there a quintuple cap in there?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

apparently 5 is the new 3


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice,:dr


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

If you have ever been attacked by a fighting cock you wouldn't think it was hillarious. They have spikes like 2-2.5" roofing nails on their legs and they will attempt to stick them in you or anything they don't like repeatedly as fast as possible.

ouch

of course a very effective counter attack is the punt


----------



## cryinlicks (Jan 3, 2007)

Damn, those Punch look great. Very veiny.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

I like!!:dr


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

cryinlicks said:


> Damn, those Punch look great. Very veiny.


Hmmmm... you like the veiny?


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont usually fight my.......well nevermind


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great looking cigars.

Never realy paid that close attention to the artwork. It is exquisite on this box and many others that Habanos produces.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow man that's cool - Nice looking smokes


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

looks like the rollers subscribe to the same kind of math that our BOTL here use


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

okierock said:


> ...attacked by a fighting cock...





cryinlicks said:


> ...Very veiny.


Yikes.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought we were talking about some artwork here now I'm not so sure.

:sl


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

okierock said:


> I thought we were talking about some artwork here now I'm not so sure.
> 
> :sl


Me either, but I think your advice on the punt technique will work in either situation :r


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

kvaughan said:


> Me either, but I think your advice on the punt technique will work in either situation :r


I like the way you think.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for sharing...I've never actually looked that close. Pretty funny


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

okierock said:


> If you have ever been attacked by a fighting cock you wouldn't think it was hillarious. They have spikes like 2-2.5" roofing nails on their legs and they will attempt to stick them in you or anything they don't like repeatedly as fast as possible.
> 
> ouch
> 
> of course a very effective counter attack is the punt


I know what you mean, cockfighting is illegal but it's a big thing down here, they even have shirts that pertain to cockfighting.

But those bastards with bite you, chase you, and flury on your shins:bx

Anyway, those are some beautiful sticks you got there, and that 5 cap looks sexy. Good haul, btw, those chickens look like rabbits!


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

sorry this thread was confusing, cocks, fighting and ****... not usually my cup of tea but this time around it wokred out :r

thanks everyone! ill be saving that 5 cap smoke, probly stick it in the desktop to drool over for years to come


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

beautiful post


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Diesel Kinevel said:


> I dont usually fight my.......well nevermind


:r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, I hear the boxes with 5 caps are fake.


----------

